# AC 5040 Hyd. Pump upgrade



## Calvindocker (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m getting ready to do a winter overhaul on the my old girl, has anyone heard of a way to put a bigger hydraulic pump on this unit? (Ac 5040)

thanks for the help.


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

I have one of these tractors and am wondering what need you have for a bigger pump?


----------



## Calvindocker (Apr 7, 2021)

Red Bank said:


> I have one of these tractors and am wondering what need you have for a bigger pump?


I want to put a grapple attachment to the bucket and have run auxiliary lines for to the rear so figured a a bigger pump and extra hydraulic tank?


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Well I can understand that now, can’t really help you with how to do that. One option I wonder would work is to tie into the power steering hydraulic pump and use it for just the third function for the grapple?


----------



## Calvindocker (Apr 7, 2021)

Red Bank said:


> Well I can understand that now, can’t really help you with how to do that. One option I wonder would work is to tie into the power steering hydraulic pump and use it for just the third function for the grapple?


That’s an idea I haven’t had, I was going to just get a control valve 3 joysticks instead of two? And a separate valve for the rear remotes? Would something like that work ya think?


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

we put a 3 spool valve on a ford 5600 for using a bale grabber it works very well


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

I don’t know if it would work or not just an idea I had because the tractor has two hydraulic pumps on it and the front one just does the power steering, you might have to resize the fluid reservoir for the power steering and the grapple but I don’t know.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

You probably have already thought of a diverter valve in the tilt circuit.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

as long as you use 2 way cylinders the oil goes back to the pump all the time 

should be open center hydraulics


----------



## Calvindocker (Apr 7, 2021)

Red Bank said:


> I don’t know if it would work or not just an idea I had because the tractor has two hydraulic pumps on it and the front one just does the power steering, you might have to resize the fluid reservoir for the power steering and the grapple but I don’t know.


I was looking at it last night, I think I could T into the power steering and run a whole secondary hydraulic system off of that pump and would have to find a spot for a resivoir. Thanks for the idea if it works out I’ll let you know.


----------

